# Flaming



## Sauron (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## ChrissyB (Aug 9, 2010)

Wowsers!!! :shock: 
It's gorgeous!!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh wow! Those are fantastic!

How did you get this effect?


----------



## krissy (Aug 10, 2010)

very beautiful!


----------



## Lindy (Aug 10, 2010)

Drop dead gorgeous!!!!


----------



## agriffin (Aug 10, 2010)

Lovely!  The color and contrast is amazing!


----------



## Bayougirl (Aug 10, 2010)

Those look really cool.


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 10, 2010)

WOW!  That blew my socks off...incredible!


----------



## carebear (Aug 10, 2010)

Bamboo Charcoal for the black?
What did you use for yellow?  it's so lovely and creamy.


----------



## Deda (Aug 10, 2010)

Very pretty


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice soaps!


----------



## funnyfarm319 (Aug 11, 2010)

OMG  
Pretty much says it!  Amazing!


----------



## ToniD (Aug 11, 2010)

VERY nice


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 11, 2010)

Lovely soaps!


----------



## BJBJ (Aug 13, 2010)

Everytime she posts I don't know whether to cry or just gawk in amazement.......


----------



## anissa_mathias (Aug 13, 2010)

*gawks in amazement*


----------

